# United CEO resigns



## BCL (Sep 8, 2015)

http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/08/news/companies/united-airlines-ceo/

Man. Almost $5 million severance. Other articles mention he still gets free travel for life, use of the company car, and health insurance until he's eligible for Medicare.

Sounds like the takeaway was perhaps a deal with the chairman of the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, who had a vacation home near Columbia, SC. United scheduled a direct flight between Newark and Columbia. The supposed perk for United was supposed to be a renegotiation on the lease at Newark, or perhaps funding for improvement projects at the airport.

The new CEO was until now the COO of CSX.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 8, 2015)

Joe Boardman will be jealous!

Wonder if he'll try to get use of Beechgrove for life when he "retires" ( read is fired!) along with those other perks?

"The Rich are different from you and I" as F. Scott Fitzgerald said: they're Rich, but they still don't have to pay for anything, we pick up the tab!


----------



## greatcats (Sep 8, 2015)

Good one, Jim! I have been annoyed with United for changing flights and not notifying me. I was on the phone with them today and since they messed up my plans and had to cancel an activity in Virginia, I had them move me to an earlier flight to Newark from Norfolk.. I was ready to go through the phone at them as I thought they would charge me $300 change fee to change to another flight besides the one they put me on. However, they waived that fee and gave me a voucher for $56! Therefore, I was nice to the lady.


----------



## XHRTSP (Sep 8, 2015)

He was totally worthless, good riddance.


----------



## afigg (Sep 8, 2015)

greatcats said:


> Good one, Jim! I have been annoyed with United for changing flights and not notifying me.


The solution to this is clear: become the Chairman of the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey. Then so long as you have that job and if United top level management had not been caught offering personal favors, UA would be happy to arrange for a scheduled flight from a NYC airport to meet your schedule and destination of your choice. 

The ouster of the UA CEO and several others with the terse statement from the UA board about the "federal investigation" has major ramifications to NJ politics. If former PANYNJ Chairman and former Attorney General of NJ and major NJ powerbroker Samson flips and cooperates with the feds, he probably could take a lot of people, including a certain Governor, down with him.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 8, 2015)

They won't flip! They'll make 'em offer they can't refuse, or they'll be sleeping with the fishes! LOL


----------



## railiner (Sep 9, 2015)

BCL said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/08/news/companies/united-airlines-ceo/
> 
> Man. Almost $5 million severance. Other articles mention he still gets free travel for life, use of the company car, and health insurance until he's eligible for Medicare.


That's an outrage that he gets the perks, after leaving in disgrace.....perhaps he will get indicted as well he should....those perks wouldn't do him much good if he goes to prison....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2015)

railiner said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/08/news/companies/united-airlines-ceo/
> ...


Rich guys, except for Bernie Madoff, ( the fall guy for the Financial Collapse because he stole from the Wealthy) don't usually go to jail.

The ones that do go to a Country Club, and then enjoy their well funded "retirement" with their fellow Robber Barons !


----------



## jis (Sep 10, 2015)

Ever heard of the term "hush money"?


----------

